# I need a language techer



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi all who strayed here.

I have a big problem. My english is pretty poor, I know basics, but when discusions are going to rush, I am pretty lost! So I decide my self, I need a teacher.

Did anybody know somebody who teach english speaking using skype, or something similar?

I am pretty addicted to a google.translate.com and ashamed!

RK


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am currently taking a course on Teaching English as a Second Language (TESL). However, not qualified yet. I don't know of anyone personally who does teach via Skype. The best thing would be to find a Speak-English group in your area.

Best of luck to you.

Darren


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Mister Magpie said:


> I am currently taking a course on Teaching English as a Second Language (TESL). However, not qualified yet. I don't know of anyone personally who does teach via Skype. The best thing would be to find a Speak-English group in your area.
> 
> Best of luck to you.
> 
> Darren


Thanks for your comment.

Problem is I am pretty shy. The farther a person is, the less I am shy...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Reznik, there is a community on Skype dedicated to exactly that purpose.
If you are familiar with the communities there, it is 
Skype Community / English / Your Community / Language learning

Direct url (requires skype login): http://community.skype.com/t5/Language-learning/bd-p/Languages

They don't allow those teaching to charge for it, and it appears a lot of people want to teach.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Reznik, there is a community on Skype dedicated to exactly that purpose.
> If you are familiar with the communities there, it is
> Skype Community / English / Your Community / Language learning
> 
> ...


Informative and specific answer, Mark! Nice going.

Mike


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Awww! I like G-translate. Sometimes right and often funny!


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

www.duolingo.com

-Wild Bill


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeb (May 6, 2014)

One of the universities I work for here in Japan has entered into a contract with a Filipino company to provide Skype lessons to our Japanese students. I don't know much about the business side of it but they're professional and not too expensive for individuals I think.

https://www.lingualbox.com/

Might be worth checking out.

Good luck.


----------



## Jeb (May 6, 2014)

Or, if you prefer a North American perspective, you could try this one:

http://www.liveenglishclass.com/

I don't know anything about it so can't recommend it one way or the other but it might be useful for comparison purposes. At the very least you can compare prices.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Jeb, I will check it!


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Add me on skype. Zayne the righteous.


----------

